# Star Wars: X-Wing - Retro-Video zum Space-Simulator



## SimonFistrich (9. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: X-Wing - Retro-Video zum Space-Simulator* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: X-Wing - Retro-Video zum Space-Simulator


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Januar 2012)

Man, was habe ich dieses Spiel geliebt. Es war zwar teilweise wirklich höllisch schwer, aber dafür war das Erfolgserlebnis, wenn man eine Mission endlich doch geschafft hat, umso größer. So extrem schwierig fand ich die Steuerung eigentlich auch gar nicht (ich hab die meisten Tastaturkommandos noch im Kopf). Die einzige Schwäche hatte das Spiel meiner Meinung nach bei der Bewaffnung der Schiffe. Egal, ob man einen X-Wing mit 4 Lasern, einen Y-Wing mit 2 Lasern oder einen B-Wing mit 3 Lasern flog ... die Feuerrate und der Energieverbrauch waren, genau wie die Trefferwirkung, immer gleich. 

Das Energiesystem war ohnehin ein wenig verbuggt, in Tie Fighter und X-Wing Alliance konnte man zusätzliche Systeme (Strahlenwaffen) mitnehmen, die den Gesamtenergieoutput des Schiffes erhöhten. Selbst wenn man die Strahlenwaffe nicht benutzen wollte: Man hatte trotzdem 1/3 mehr Energie für die anderen Systeme übrig, wenn man es nur an Bord hatte.

Aber von diesen Detailsschwächen abgesehen war das Spiel (bzw. die ganze Spielreihe) einfach nur großartig. Das Missionsdesign, die Atmosphäre, das Mittendringefühl ... das war einfach Star Wars pur und hat sich, im Gegensatz zu Rebel Assault oder Rogue Squadron schon sehr simulationslastig angefühlt.

Ich wünschte, es würde sich mal jemand dranwagen, mit einer Open Source Engine einen Nachfolger zu basteln (immerhin gibt es auch genug Star Wars Fanfilme), ruhig mit einem lächerlich hohen Simulationsgrad mit 100+ Schaltern im Cockpit (bequem per Maus zu bedienen).


----------



## killgor (9. Januar 2012)

Ich spiel es zufällig grade.Wie kriegt man denn die verbesserte Grafik hin?


----------



## hermano (9. Januar 2012)

Retro-Specials! Yeah!
Aber vor allem VIDEO-Retro-Specials! Yeah!! ^^
Als Kind habe ich die PC-Games Tie-Fighter Demo oft gespielt!


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Januar 2012)

killgor schrieb:


> Ich spiel es zufällig grade.Wie kriegt man denn die verbesserte Grafik hin?


 
Die gibt's nur in einer später veröffentlichten Version für Windows 95/98 namens _X-Wing Collector Series_ (nicht zu verwechseln mit der _X-Wing Collector’s CD-ROM_, die zwar auch alle Kampagnen hatte, die Grafik aber "nur" auf das Niveau von _Tie Fighter_ verbesserte), als Doppelpack bestehend aus _X-Wing_ + Addons und _Tie Fighter_ + Addons. Später kam die Version zusammen mit _X-Wing Alliance_ auch nochmal unter dem Namen _X-Wing Trilogy _auf den Markt. Leider wurden diese Versionen nie in Deutschland veröffentlicht. Ich hab vor ein paar Jahren versucht so eine Version zu kaufen, aber WENN es die irgendwo gibt, dann zu höllisch hohen Preisen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Januar 2012)

Sie sollten unbedingt mal eine komplette Star-Wars Spielesammlung mit Verpackung in den Laden bringen. Dazu angepasst an aktuelle Auflösungen und an Win 7. Das wäre mal was.


----------



## pauliborn (9. Januar 2012)

War mein erstes eigenes PC Spiel, für meinen 386 dx40 (glaube ich doch). Einfach toll, das waren noch Zeiten, wenn man 40 min lang Dronen scannte und kleine Dogfights zu machen hatte und kurz vor Ende der Mission ein Sternzerstörer ins System sprang und ein zu Staub zerpustete. Es war aber wirklich Starwars Simulation pur. Habe mir ein paar Jahre später drei der XWing Romane um das Rougue Squadron geholt, das witzige ist.... es ist teilweise so geschrieben wie man es gespielt hat. Fühlt man sich wie ein "Fachman" Herrlich ^^


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Sie sollten unbedingt mal eine komplette Star-Wars Spielesammlung mit Verpackung in den Laden bringen. Dazu angepasst an aktuelle Auflösungen und an Win 7. Das wäre mal was.


 
Ein Nachfolger wär auch mal toll
Also dafür dass Star Wars Lizenz jetzt nicht grade für Zurückhaltende Zweitverwertung bekannt ist und so strange Sachen wie Lichtschwerteressstäbchen oder auch Pokerchips hervorgebracht hat, so Lax sind die dann bei der Umsetzung von Nachfolger ihrer Video-Spiele
Ich mein, wie viele Jahre musste man jetzt auf die weitererzählung von KotOR warten? Das waren jetzt auch wieder Knapp 7 Jahre und dann war´s auch nur ein Buch
Genauso ein neues Jedi Knight, Battlefront oder auch Empire at War lassen schon auf sich warten
Auf der einen Seite ist das zwar gut, das nicht so Cod-NFS-Mäßig die Teile Schnellfeuermäßig rausgebombt werden, aber so nach 3 Jahren einen Nachfolger wär halt schon ganz nett


----------



## gammelbude (9. Januar 2012)

Mein Lieblingsspiel. Aller Zeiten.
TIE Fighter war zwar etwas besser aber zu X-Wing hat mein Vater mir damals einen Soundblaster geschenkt. Das war so episch das erste mal das Intro Video mit Sound zu sehen


----------



## heinz-otto (9. Januar 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Die gibt's nur in einer später veröffentlichten Version für Windows 95/98 namens _X-Wing Collector Series_ (nicht zu verwechseln mit der _X-Wing Collector’s CD-ROM_, die zwar auch alle Kampagnen hatte, die Grafik aber "nur" auf das Niveau von _Tie Fighter_ verbesserte), als Doppelpack bestehend aus _X-Wing_ + Addons und _Tie Fighter_ + Addons. Später kam die Version zusammen mit _X-Wing Alliance_ auch nochmal unter dem Namen _X-Wing Trilogy _auf den Markt. Leider wurden diese Versionen nie in Deutschland veröffentlicht. Ich hab vor ein paar Jahren versucht so eine Version zu kaufen, aber WENN es die irgendwo gibt, dann zu höllisch hohen Preisen.


 30-40€ auf ebay + 10€ Versand. Zoll ist halt Glückssache. Im schlimmsten Fall kommen dann halt nochmal 10€ drauf.


----------



## Nexxus-VIII (9. Januar 2012)

Zunächst einmal finde ich es interessant, dass PCGames einige Tage nach Gamestar dieses Thema aufgreift... Ihr schreibt doch nicht etwa ab? Keine eigenen Ideen mehr? Oder gibt's nen Deal mit Lucasarts, dass Ihr alle jetzt das Thema platzieren sollt? 
Ja, ein Nachfolger mit zeitgemäßer Optik wäre das absolute Nonplusultra. Wird es aber wohl kaum geben, zumindest nicht so, wie wir uns das wünschen würden. Muss ja heutzutage alles konsolerokompatibel sein...
Aber für die Verzweifelten, die der Meinung sind, XW oder TIE-Fighter nicht auf WIN7 spielen zu können, für die gibt's ja nen kleinen Trost: ist vielleicht ein wenig frickelig, aber wenn selbst ich das hinbekommen habe...: schaut mal unter Waylon's X-Wing Alliance Mod oder googelt nach der TIE-FIGHTER Total Conversion. Auf der Grundlage von X-Wing Alliance (das benötigt man allerdings, ist aber noch zu bekommen) sind auch die alten Missionen in absolut akzeptabler XWA-Optik spielbar. Nur der Sound im Gamemenü und die Briefings sind blöd, der Rest funzt wie Holle! Sogar in 16:9! In diesem Sinne: frohes Suchen, Finden und spielen!  
May the force be with you...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2012)

LucasArts verramscht seit Jahren seine SW-Lizenz, dabei könnten sie weitaus Besseres produzieren.
The Force Unleashed, Lego Star Wars, Clone Wars... Nur noch allergrößter Casual-Mist.

Was würde ich dafür geben wieder ein Spiel im klassischen Setting (sprich zu Zeiten der alten Trilogie) zocken zu dürfen. "The Old Republik" ist zwar qualitativ schon eine Ecke besser, ich habs aber nicht so mit Online-Spielen.

Ein moderner Space-Simulations-Shooter im Stile von X-Wing / Tie Fighter, ein Egoshooter á la "Jedi Knight", selbst eine moderne, aufwendige und umfangreiche Version von "Rogue Squadron" wären mir lieber als dieser Kinderkram, der jetzt fabriziert wird.

LucasArts war so stark in den 90er Jahren... Unfassbar, dass das Niveau der letzten Dekade so gesunken ist...


----------



## knarfe1000 (10. Januar 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Man, was habe ich dieses Spiel geliebt. Es war zwar teilweise wirklich höllisch schwer, aber dafür war das Erfolgserlebnis, wenn man eine Mission endlich doch geschafft hat, umso größer.


 
Wohl war, wobei Tie-Fighter insgesamt ausgereifter war und einige Schwachstellen von X-Wing ausgemerzt hat.

Irgendeinen Feldzug von X-Wing habe ich bis heute nicht beenden können, auch nicht gemäß Anleitung des Lösungsbuches.


----------



## knarfe1000 (10. Januar 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Die gibt's nur in einer später veröffentlichten Version für Windows 95/98 namens _X-Wing Collector Series_ (nicht zu verwechseln mit der _X-Wing Collector’s CD-ROM_, die zwar auch alle Kampagnen hatte, die Grafik aber "nur" auf das Niveau von _Tie Fighter_ verbesserte), als Doppelpack bestehend aus _X-Wing_ + Addons und _Tie Fighter_ + Addons. Später kam die Version zusammen mit _X-Wing Alliance_ auch nochmal unter dem Namen _X-Wing Trilogy _auf den Markt. Leider wurden diese Versionen nie in Deutschland veröffentlicht. Ich hab vor ein paar Jahren versucht so eine Version zu kaufen, aber WENN es die irgendwo gibt, dann zu höllisch hohen Preisen.



Bei der Collector´s Series war sogar noch eine Art Demoversion von X-Wing vs. Tie-Fighter dabei. Ich habe das gute Stück damals recht günstig in England bestellt. Einer meiner bestgehüteten Schätze.


----------



## svd (10. Januar 2012)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Bei der Collector´s Series war sogar noch eine Art Demoversion von X-Wing vs. Tie-Fighter dabei. Ich habe das gute Stück damals recht günstig in England bestellt. Einer meiner bestgehüteten Schätze.



Genau, die "XvT Flight School". In der "Special Limited Version" und das meinten sie damals wörtlich. 

Ich wünschte nur, sie hätten das geniale iMuse(tm) behalten, anstatt dem 90er Jahre Digitalisierungswahn zu verfallen.


----------



## fireblader (10. Januar 2012)

Das Spiel und Tie-Fighter mit moderner Grafik. XvT habe ich ewig im Netzwerk gezockt. Ach ja, die gute alte Zeit....


----------



## knarfe1000 (11. Januar 2012)

Nexxus-VIII schrieb:


> Aber für die Verzweifelten, die der Meinung sind, XW oder TIE-Fighter nicht auf WIN7 spielen zu können, für die gibt's ja nen kleinen Trost: ist vielleicht ein wenig frickelig, aber wenn selbst ich das hinbekommen habe...: schaut mal unter Waylon's X-Wing Alliance Mod oder googelt nach der TIE-FIGHTER Total Conversion. Auf der Grundlage von X-Wing Alliance (das benötigt man allerdings, ist aber noch zu bekommen) sind auch die alten Missionen in absolut akzeptabler XWA-Optik spielbar. Nur der Sound im Gamemenü und die Briefings sind blöd, der Rest funzt wie Holle! Sogar in 16:9! In diesem Sinne: frohes Suchen, Finden und spielen!
> May the force be with you...



Eine gute Grafikmod, aber das Gameplay unterscheidet sich deutlich von dem der Originalversionen. Ich habe es nach ein paar Missionen wieder deinstalliert.


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2012)

heinz-otto schrieb:


> 30-40€ auf ebay + 10€ Versand. Zoll ist halt Glückssache. Im schlimmsten Fall kommen dann halt nochmal 10€ drauf.


 
In den meisten Fällen bekommst du hier eher die normale CD Collector's die nichts mit der gezeigten Version zu tun hat. Das ist keine Annahme, sondern Erfahrungswert. Einmal Ebay, einmal Amazon-Seller. Ich habe damals an zwei Verkäufer die Version zurückgeschickt, weil es sich eben NICHT um die angepriesenen 95er-Versionen handelte, sondern die stinknormalen CD-Releases, deren Engine "nur" auf Tie-Fighter erweitert wurde. Die 95er-Remaster von 1998 beinhalten alle Erweiterungen UND als Engine-Grundlage diente X-Wing vs. Tie-Fighter. D.h. Direct3D bzw. 3DFX-Support und Win95-Launcher. Die Version ist, wie Neawolf schon schrieb, leider nie offiziell in EU erschienen. Auf 64-Bit-Systemen ist es ein bisschen Tricky, die Version zum Laufen zu bekommen - auf 32-Bit-Windows startet es auch in Vista/7 regulär, hat aber u.U. Grafikfehler in den Menüs.


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2012)

Nexxus-VIII schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal finde ich es interessant, dass PCGames einige Tage nach Gamestar dieses Thema aufgreift... Ihr schreibt doch nicht etwa ab? Keine eigenen Ideen mehr? Oder gibt's nen Deal mit Lucasarts, dass Ihr alle jetzt das Thema platzieren sollt?
> Ja, ein Nachfolger mit zeitgemäßer Optik wäre das absolute Nonplusultra. Wird es aber wohl kaum geben, zumindest nicht so, wie wir uns das wünschen würden. Muss ja heutzutage alles konsolerokompatibel sein...
> Aber für die Verzweifelten, die der Meinung sind, XW oder TIE-Fighter nicht auf WIN7 spielen zu können, für die gibt's ja nen kleinen Trost: ist vielleicht ein wenig frickelig, aber wenn selbst ich das hinbekommen habe...: schaut mal unter Waylon's X-Wing Alliance Mod oder googelt nach der TIE-FIGHTER Total Conversion. Auf der Grundlage von X-Wing Alliance (das benötigt man allerdings, ist aber noch zu bekommen) sind auch die alten Missionen in absolut akzeptabler XWA-Optik spielbar. Nur der Sound im Gamemenü und die Briefings sind blöd, der Rest funzt wie Holle! Sogar in 16:9! In diesem Sinne: frohes Suchen, Finden und spielen!
> May the force be with you...


 
Was aber leider nicht unter 64-Bit-Windows-Systemen funktioniert ist der Online-Modus. Man bekommt zwar (über Errent Venture, Hamachi, Direktverbindung, Priorisierungsanpassung der Netzwerkadapter, abschalten der Firewall, DMZ usw. sucht euch was aus) eine Verbindung zueinander hin, hat dann aber absolut unspielbare "Stock"-Lags und Rubberbanding.


----------



## Phunker (2. Mai 2012)

Dieses Spiel hat mich 2 Joysticks gekostet. Einen habe ich in einer Schrecksekunde abgebrochen, den anderen habe ich vor lauter Wut in die Ecke gefeuert. X-Wing war ein großartiges Spiel. Gegen das 3D Mittendrin gefühl, konnte Wing Commander nach Hause gehen. Irgendwann kannte man die Geschwindigkeit der Laser (paradox ich weiß) so genau, dass man Gegner in der Kurve erwischte. Daher war X-wing spielen, nachdem man Tie-Fighter gespielt hatte auch unmöglich, da die ollen grünen Laser des Imperiums viel schneller waren.  X-Wing, Licht aus und himmlische General Midi Mukke aus gerade gekaufter Wavetable Soundkarte. Herrlich.


----------



## StephanReis (28. Juni 2013)

Tie Fighter hab ich bis zum abwinken gezockt. X-Wing ist hab ich bis heute nicht gespielt.


----------



## svd (29. Juni 2013)

Solltest du mal machen. 
Nachdem du in einem zerbrechlichen Ei-Fighter herumgeflogen bist, wird's, wenn du plötzlich in einem Schiff mit richtigen Schilden sitzt, vergleichsweise einfach. Du kannst damit rechnen, noch vor Beendigung der ersten TOD den "Kalidor Halbmond mit Diamantenaugen" um den Hals hängen zu haben und zum General befördert zu werden.

Die Steuerung ist halt, wenn du nicht X-Wing aus der Collector's Edition spielst, weniger komfortabel als bei TIE Fighter. Da merkst du noch am deutlichsten, den Vorgänger zu spielen.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Juni 2013)

Die Steuerung fand ich gar nicht sooo viel weniger komfortable. Da es einige Dinge damals noch nicht gab (Verstärkungen rufen, Munitionstransporter, Strahlenwaffen usw.) war das Spiel an sich sogar noch ein bisschen simpler als Tie Fighter. Dafür war der Schwierigkeitsgrad mancher Missionen echt hart. Viele Missionen waren auch deutlich länger als die in Tie Fighter und es gab sehr viel zu beschützen.

X-Wing ist auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert, wenn man mit der Grafik leben kann. Man braucht halt nur sehr kräftige Zähne (Zähne, die so kräftig sind, dass man damit andere Zähne einfach zerkauen kann  ) um sich durchbeißen zu können. Dafür ist das Erfolgserlebnis gleich eine ganze Ecke höher, wenn man eine Mission dann doch endlich schafft.


----------



## svd (29. Juni 2013)

Trotzdem wär's mir lieber gewesen, der "Graben" wäre einfach ein langes QTE gewesen... nein, nicht wirklich.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Juni 2013)

Ein neues X-Wing oder TIE-Fighter wäre cool (oder Remakes der alten Teile)


----------



## knarfe1000 (1. Juli 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Solltest du mal machen.
> Nachdem du in einem zerbrechlichen Ei-Fighter herumgeflogen bist, wird's, wenn du plötzlich in einem Schiff mit richtigen Schilden sitzt, vergleichsweise einfach.



Dennoch ist X-Wing um einiges schwerer, stellenweise sogar unfair. Das Missionsdesign ist gnadenlos und verzeiht nicht den kleinsten Fehler.

Ich spiele übrigens gerade wieder Tie-Fighter


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2013)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Dennoch ist X-Wing um einiges schwerer, stellenweise sogar unfair. Das Missionsdesign ist gnadenlos und verzeiht nicht den kleinsten Fehler.


 
Vor allem weil Komfort-Funktionen fehlten, wie Zeitraffer und Ziel-Detail-Anpeilung.


----------

